# اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟



## زهرة المدائن (13 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اعتقد يمكن فهمتو من العنوان اني مسلمة
بصراحة في كم من سؤال حابة اسألهم من باب المعرفة


انا بعرف انكم بتصوموا .. وسألت شخص مسيحي فس تو فيس و قلي انكم بتصومو 40 يوم لانو سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام صام هالمدة على جبل قرنطل بأريحا صام عن كل الاكل
سؤال هو انو ليه بتصوموا عن بعض الاكل مش عن جميعه عن اللحوم و مشتقات الحليب؟؟ ليه ما بتقتدوا بسيدنا عيسى .. انا لما سألت الشخص ما جاوبني و ما حبيت اكرر السؤال لاني ما حبيت ادايقو ؟؟

سؤالي التاني 
انا بشوف انكم بترسمو صور كتير لسيدنا عيسى و بتعملوله تماثيل شفتهم بكنيسة المهد و كنيسة القامة لما زرتهم .. و كمان بتشبهوا لاي شخص في بعض افلام بتعملوها للتوضحو سيرته
سؤالي هوة ليه بتشبهو لاي شخص سواء بالرسم او التمثيل؟؟ هل عمركم شفتو؟؟
يعني ليه ما تعتبروه بما انو رسولكم انو شخص ما بيشبه اي انسان ممكن نرسمو بشكلو او اي شخص ممكن يمسل شخصيتو بالفيلم ؟؟


سؤالي التالت
انتو بتدعوا انو سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ابن الله
هل الهكم له صفات مثل صفات البشر .. له ابن ؟؟


بتمنى تكون اسئلتي خفيفة و ما فيها اي تجريح او مضايقة


تحياتيـــــــــ،،،​*


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (13 أغسطس 2008)

والله أنا كمان محتاج رد للموضوع دة ضرورى 
بدون تجريح أو تعرض للأسلام


----------



## صوت الرب (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*

أهلا بك عزيزتي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك


زهرة المدائن قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اعتقد يمكن فهمتو من العنوان اني مسلمة
> بصراحة في كم من سؤال حابة اسألهم من باب المعرفة
> ...


جواب السؤال الأول :-
عزيزتي يذكر لنا إنجيل متى عن صوم المسيح ( متى 4 : 2 )
[q-bible]فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً . [/q-bible] 
و قدراتنا لا تستحمل أن نصوم 40 نهارا و ليلا دون طعام
.
جواب السؤال الثاني :-
صورة وجه المسيح ليس معروف بدقة ... مع أننا
عرفنا بعض التفاصيل عنه من تحليل الكفن المقدس ...
لكن المهم أن الصور و التماثيل تستخدم لتقريب و توضيح صورة المسيح
و أنا أذكر أن قديسة دخلت الرهبانية
لأنها تأثرت عندما شاهدت تمثال يبين آلام المسيح
فإذن هذا الشيء يعكس ما حصل للمسيح في الحقيقة و هذا المهم
فمثلا عندما نشاهد فيلم آلام المسيح ندرك أكثر
الآلام العظيمة التي حملها المسيح عنا 
و بالتالي يزيد حبنا و إيماننا بالمسيح الحقيقي
.
جواب السؤال الثالث :-
الجواب على سؤالك يكون في معرفة ما معنى " ابن ألله "
المسيح هو إبن ألله و إبن هنا لا تؤخذ بالمفهوم الجسدي
بل بالمفهوم الروحي و التي تعني النابع من ألله و تعني ألله
فألله عندنا ليس كمثله شيء و بالتأكيد
ليس له كمثل صفات البشر ( حاشا لله )
و سؤالك هذامن أكثر الأسئلة التي نوقشت
في هذا المنتدى فأتمنى أن تقرأي هذه 
المواضيع بإستخدام خاصية البحث


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضلة : زهرة المدائن 

سلام ونعمة 

اسمح لي محاولة اجابة اسئلتك 
ولكني احب ان اجيب عن سؤالا واحدا في كل مرة ، منعا للتشتيت 
هل لديك مانع ؟؟


اولا : بالنسبة للصوم ، استغرب كثيرا ان يتسائل مسلم عن صومنا ، فكان لي اصدقاء مسلمين عندما يعرفون انني صائم ، كنت اقول لم الآية القرآنية ( كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم ) واعقب بالقول : نحن الذين من قبلكم ، فكان يستغرب وكأنه لاول مرة يقرأ الآية القرآنية 

اما عن الصوم في المسيحية ، فهو يتعلق بمفهوم الصوم وفلسفته اكثر من نوعية الطعام ،

قال الرب يسوع المسيح :

( ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين.فانهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين.الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم. 17 واما انت فمتى صمت فادهن راسك واغسل وجهك. 18 لكي لا تظهر للناس صائما بل لابيك الذي في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية)
(متى 6: 16 - 18) 

وفسلفة الصوم ببساطة هي ان لا تعطي فرصة للجسد ليكون له تسلط على الروح بل اضعاف الجسد ليجد الروح فرصة للتواصل مع الخالق 

تسائل الناس في القديم ، لماذا يصومون ولا يسمع الله لهم 
فكان الرد على لسان النبي اشعياء :

(يقولون لماذا صمنا ولم تنظر.ذللنا انفسنا ولم تلاحظ.ها انكم في يوم صومكم توجدون مسرة وبكل اشغالكم تسخرون.

4 ها انكم للخصومة والنزاع تصومون ولتضربوا بلكمة الشر.لستم تصومون كما اليوم لتسميع صوتكم في العلاء.

5 امثل هذا يكون صوم اختاره.يوما يذلل الانسان فيه نفسه يحني كالاسلة راسه ويفرش تحته مسحا ورمادا.هل تسمي هذا صوما ويوما مقبولا للرب.

6 أليس هذا صوما اختاره حل قيود الشر.فك عقد النير واطلاق المسحوقين احرارا وقطع كل نير.

7 اليس ان تكسر للجائع خبزك وان تدخل المساكين التائهين الى بيتك.اذا رأيت عريانا ان تكسوه وان لا تتغاضى عن لحمك

8 حينئذ ينفجر مثل الصبح نورك وتنبت صحتك سريعا ويسير برك امامك ومجد الرب يجمع ساقتك.

9 حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب.تستغيث فيقول هانذا.ان نزعت من وسطك النير والايماء بالاصبع وكلام الاثم

10 وانفقت نفسك للجائع واشبعت النفس الذليلة يشرق في الظلمة نورك ويكون ظلامك الدامس مثل الظهر 

11 ويقودك الرب على الدوام ويشبع في الجدوب نفسك وينشط عظامك فتصير كجنة ريا وكنبع مياه لا تنقطع مياهه. 

12 ومنك تبنى الخرب القديمة.تقيم اساسات دور فدور فيسمونك مرمم الثغرة مرجع المسالك للسكنى )

(اشعياء 58: 3 - 12)

اذا فالصوم في المسيحية هو فلسفة ، وهي شيء يقوم به الانسان بينه وبين الله ،  

(ثم صار اليّ كلام رب الجنود قائلا 5 قل لجميع شعب الارض وللكهنة قائلا.لما صمتم ونحتم في الشهر الخامس والشهر السابع وذلك هذه السبعين سنة فهل صمتم صوما لي انا. 6 ولما اكلتم ولما شربتم أفما كنتم انتم الآكلين وانتم الشاربين.)
(زكريا 7: 4 - 6) 


تسائل مرة الفريسيين والكتبة ،لماذا يصومون ولا يصوم تلاميذ المسيح :

( وقالوا له لماذا يصوم تلاميذ يوحنا كثيرا ويقدمون طلبات وكذلك تلاميذ الفريسيين ايضا.واما تلاميذك فيأكلون ويشربون. 34 فقال لهم أتقدرون ان تجعلوا بني العرس يصومون ما دام العريس معهم. 35 ولكن ستأتي ايام حين يرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذ يصومون في تلك الايام. )
(لوقا 5: 33 - 35)


وكما قلت لك ، الصوم فلسفة ، واذلال للجسد امام الله ، يحتاج الانسان ان يفهمها قبل ان يمارسها .
وبهذا الفهم ، فاعتقد ان سؤالك عن ما هي الاطعمة التي يأكلها او لا يأكلها الانسان هي تحصيل حاصل .


هل في هذا الكفاية لاجابة السؤال الاول ؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أغسطس 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / زهرة المدائن
++ إسمحى لى بنقل هذا الجزء من مداخلة سابقة عن موضوع مشابه :-
>>>>>>>>>> 
++++ وأما عن الحياة المسيحية ، فإن ملخص المطلوب منها ، هو الثبات فى المسيح ، بطاعة وصاياه -- التى هى وسائل ووسائط لكى نثبت فيه -- مثل محبة الناس جميعاً ، ومثل الصوم والصلاة الذين بهما نهزم قوة الشيطان ..... إلخ .
+++++++ إذن ، فكل هذه الوسائل ، ليست هدفاً فى حد ذاتها ، نفعلها كفرائض محكوم علينا بها ، وبطريقة ثابتة --حركياً ولفظياً -- لا يمكننا الحيدان عنها ، وإلاَّ صارت مرفوضة . ++ بل إنها مجرد وسائل ، المقياس الذى يحكمها ، هو مقدار أمانتنا ، فى الوصول -- من خلالها -- إلى الهدف .
+++ فالصوم ليس مجرد عدد محدد من الساعات ، فى أوقات محددة من السنة ، بل إنه يرقى فوق ذلك ، إذ أن الوصول للهدف منه ، هو  الأهم  . + بالرغم من وجود توقيتات ، محفوظة ومعمول بها عندنا ، ولكنها ليست متحكمة فينا ، بل إنها مجرد برنامج إبتدائى ، يمكن زيادته أو تنقيصه ، بما يخدم الهدف .
+++ وهكذا أيضاً الصلاة ، فمع وجود نظام  للصلاة عندنا ، إلاَّ أنه محكوم بمدى تحقيقه للهدف ، الذى هو الإلتصاق الدائم بالله . + فليست الصلاة مجرد مجموعة من الكلمات والحركات ، المطلوب تنفيذها بدقة ، بغض النظر عن تأثيرها الروحى على الإنسان ، كما لو كانت هدفاً فى حد ذاتها ، فيتم  قبولها أو رفضها ، بناءً على مجرد دقة أدائها كحركات وألفاظ .
++++++ وهكذا ، فمن كل النواحى ، ستجد سيادتك أن المفاهيم نفسها مختلفة تماماً .


----------



## زهرة المدائن (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*



صوت الرب قال:


> أهلا بك عزيزتي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
> 
> جواب السؤال الأول :-
> عزيزتي يذكر لنا إنجيل متى عن صوم المسيح ( متى 4 : 2 )
> ...




*شكرا على المعلومات

بس بدي اسأل انو شمعنا بتصوموا عن اللحوم و مشتقات الحليب ؟؟ 
:t9:يعني لو جينا على شخص نباتي و ما بحب اللحوم هل يعتبر صائم بنظركم ؟؟


يا ريت لو بتعاملونا بهاللطفافة وبهالاحترام:Love_Letter_Open: بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامي!!!​*


----------



## زهرة المدائن (14 أغسطس 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضلة : زهرة المدائن
> 
> سلام ونعمة
> 
> ...



*شكرا على المعلومات

بس ما فهمت كيف الاكل بكون تحصيل حاصل!!​*


----------



## زهرة المدائن (14 أغسطس 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخت الفاضلة / زهرة المدائن
> ++ إسمحى لى بنقل هذا الجزء من مداخلة سابقة عن موضوع مشابه :-
> >>>>>>>>>>
> ++++ وأما عن الحياة المسيحية ، فإن ملخص المطلوب منها ، هو الثبات فى المسيح ، بطاعة وصاياه -- التى هى وسائل ووسائط لكى نثبت فيه -- مثل محبة الناس جميعاً ، ومثل الصوم والصلاة الذين بهما نهزم قوة الشيطان ..... إلخ .
> ...



*ممممم انا لاحظت بردك كأنو بلتمح على الاسلام
مع اني قلت ما بدنا تجريح واهانات
بس انا بدي ارد عليك واحكيلك انو الصلاة عنا والعبادة لازم يكون فيو نظام و وحدة بتوحد الجميع
و ازا كل شخص بدو يصلي على كيفو ما بيعود اسمها صلاة و لا بعود فيها خشوع
الصلاة بأوقات محددة بحد ذاتو بعلمنا كيف نلتزم بالوقت و نحافظ عليه وبعلمنا نجتمع بوقت واحد دون تمييز 

وبالنسبة للصيام عدد الساعات و الوقت الهم قيمة عنا لانو النظام و الالتزام شي ضروري بالحياة و لولاهم ما بتمشي الحياة ما بينفع كل واحد يصوم رمضان وقت ما بدو .. وازا بحب الشخص يتقرب بالصيام بامكانو يتقرب في ايام تانية غير رمضان .. بس صيام رمضان فرض مع وجود اعتبارات تانية مش وقت اشرحها هلأ

ومش معنى هالحكي انو التعبد فقط بساعات معينة بامكان كل شخص يتعبد بالاضافة للفروض المفروضة بحيث يتقرب من الله تعالى

مع انو مش موضوعنا



اوكي شكرا على المعلومات الي اضفتها*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أغسطس 2008)

زهرة المدائن قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومات​*
> 
> 
> *بس ما فهمت كيف الاكل بكون تحصيل حاصل!!*​




الاخت الفاضلة : زهرة المدائن 

عندما قلت ان الاكل تحصيل حاصل ، كان قصدي ان الصوم اساسه الانتقال الى حالة انسانية يكون فيها الانسان قوي بالروح ضعيف بالجسد ، وقتها ان يأكل الانسان قليلا او لايأكل تماما هذا يرجع الى كل انسان كحالة منفردة ، بحسب طريقة عمل جسده ، او اسلوب حياته عموما .

اعتقد ان اجابة الاخ الحبيب مكرم التي تلت اجابتي كان فيها هذا المعنى ايضا واضحا ..

مع تحياتي


----------



## زهرة المدائن (14 أغسطس 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة : زهرة المدائن
> 
> عندما قلت ان الاكل تحصيل حاصل ، كان قصدي ان الصوم اساسه الانتقال الى حالة انسانية يكون فيها الانسان قوي بالروح ضعيف بالجسد ، وقتها ان يأكل الانسان قليلا او لايأكل تماما هذا يرجع الى كل انسان كحالة منفردة ، بحسب طريقة عمل جسده ، او اسلوب حياته عموما .
> 
> ...



*انا فهمت قصد اخي مكرم و رديت عليه لاني حسيت انو بلمح شوي عن الاسلام

وبالنسبة لردك شكرا على المعلومة

تحياتيــ،،​*


----------



## ديديموس (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*



زهرة المدائن قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومات
> 
> بس بدي اسأل انو شمعنا بتصوموا عن اللحوم و مشتقات الحليب ؟؟
> :t9:يعني لو جينا على شخص نباتي و ما بحب اللحوم هل يعتبر صائم بنظركم ؟؟
> ​*



اجابة السؤال الأول : 

الصوم منذ البدء كان في جنة عدن فالله أمر آدم أن يصوم عن شجرة واحدة في جنة عدن 

وآدم في جنة عدن كان لا يأكل لحوم ولا البان بل كما هو مكتوب :
" و قال الله اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض و كل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا لكم يكون طعاما. " (تك 1 : 29 ، 30)

فمن الواضح هنا أن الله سمح لآدم بأكل كل ما هو نباتي فقط 

وأتى الأمر بأكل اللحوم بعد الطوفان كما هو مكتوب :
"كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعاما كالعشب الاخضر دفعت اليكم الجميع.   غير ان لحما بحياته دمه لا تاكلوه." (تك 9 : 3، 4)

لكن الطوفان جاء بعد سقوط الإنسان 

فإننا في صومنا نعود لشبه حياة آدم في جنة عدن حيث الطهارة والفضيلة قبل السقوط

والطعام الدسم لا يساعد الإنسان في التدرج الروحي لأنه يثقل الإنسان ويجعله مائلا إلى النوم والخمول 

وأيضاً لا يساعد على السهر غير أنه أيضاً يساهم في اظهار الغرائز 

فلذلك نختار الطعام النباتي في الصوم 

وفلسفة الصوم ليست "الطعام النباتي" بل أن الطعام النباتي يمثل بدء الطريق وهو أن يكبح الإنسان شهوته لأشياء أساسية كالطعام والشراب وعندما يأكل فلا يأكل ما هو دسم فتستثار غرائزه عليه ويفقد ما صام لأجله! بل يأكل طعاما نباتياً يساعده على اتمام ما فيه فائدة له روحياً 

فعندما يكبح الإنسان شهواته لما هو ضروري للحياة كالطعام والشراب عندها يستطيع أن يكبح شهوته لما هو ليس ضروريا للحياة كالإدانة والشهوة والطمع وغيرهم - وهذه هي فلسفة الصوم

بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني :

لا - لأن تبعاً لفلسفة الصوم التي أوردتها حتى لو اشتهى الانسان طعاما نباتياً فكيف به يكون صائماً؟؟ فالصوم هو كبح الشهوات حتى لو كانت شهوة لطعام نباتي


----------



## زهرة المدائن (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*



ديديموس قال:


> اجابة السؤال الأول :
> 
> الصوم منذ البدء كان في جنة عدن فالله أمر آدم أن يصوم عن شجرة واحدة في جنة عدن
> 
> ...



*شكرا على المرور و المعلومة​*


----------



## Kiril (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*

المسيح في ايماننا صلب بدون ذنب
و الخروف رمز الفداء في المسيحية و اليهودية...........كما افتدي ابراهيم اسحق بخروف
فالخروف رمز للتضحية..................و المسيح مات فداء عنا لكي لا نهلك بعد الموت بل ليكون لنا حياة ابدية...
فالمسيح هو حمل الله الذي حمل خطايا العالم و مات بدون ذنب

الابن هو المسيح المتجسد .............و عند موت الجسد لا تموت الروح.........
و الابن فعلا مساو للاب في الجوهر..............و لكن الاب غير الابن
برجاء البحث في هذا المنتدي لمعرفة المزيد عن التثليث و التوحيد


----------



## زهرة المدائن (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> المسيح في ايماننا صلب بدون ذنب
> و الخروف رمز الفداء في المسيحية و اليهودية...........كما افتدي ابراهيم اسحق بخروف
> فالخروف رمز للتضحية..................و المسيح مات فداء عنا لكي لا نهلك بعد الموت بل ليكون لنا حياة ابدية...
> فالمسيح هو حمل الله الذي حمل خطايا العالم و مات بدون ذنب
> ...


 

*هلأ برأيك كيف الاب بيسمح انو كل الذنوب يحملها الابن(برأيكم) الي ما الو ذنب .. شو زنبو ليتحمل زنوب العالم؟؟*
*مش الرب قادر على كل شيء !!؟؟ ليه يحمل شخص ذنوب ما الو دخل فيها*​ 
*ليه كل شخص ما يتحمل ذنبو ؟؟*
*الله خلقنا لخيتبر كل منا .. من سيبقى على طريق الاستقامة و الهدى؟؟*
*فكيف تقولون ان الابن(برأيكم) يحمل ذنوبكم ؟؟*​ 
*اين المنطق*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*



زهرة المدائن قال:


> *هلأ برأيك كيف الاب بيسمح انو كل الذنوب يحملها الابن(برأيكم) الي ما الو ذنب .. شو زنبو ليتحمل زنوب العالم؟؟*​
> 
> *مش الرب قادر على كل شيء !!؟؟ ليه يحمل شخص ذنوب ما الو دخل فيها*​
> *ليه كل شخص ما يتحمل ذنبو ؟؟*
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضلة : زهرة المدائن 
انت الان على طريق الفهم الصحيح ، اذا استخدمت العقل ( هبة الله ونعمته الى الانسان) 

ان المنطق كل المنطق في فهم الايمان المسيحي 

تعال بالعقل والمنطق نفهم 

( في موضوع سابق كتبت واسمح لي بالتكرار ) 

قانون الله يقول : اجرة الخطية هي موت 
والانسان اخطأ ، فاستحق الموت 
هل هناك انسان لا يخطيء ، لا بالطبع ، كل البشر خاطئين 
اذا المطلوب من المخلص والفادي والوسيط بين الله والناس ان يكون بريئا بدون خطية 
الانسان لا يستطيع ان يحل المعادلة 
الله وحده هو الذي بلا خطية ، فكان ان تجسد في صورة انسان ( الرب يسوع المسيح ) 
هو البريء الذي يستطيع ان يأخذ اجرة الخطية ( الموت) ثم يقوم من الموت ( لانه بريء ) 
اذا فعلها الانسان فسوف يجتاز الى الموت ، وينتهي به الامر هناك تحت سلطان الموت 
لانه مخطيء ، ولان موته هو اجرة خطيئته .

هذا هو المنطق والعقل 


الله قادر على كل شيء نعم 
ولكن هل يقدر الله ان يسرق ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا 
هل يقدر الله ان يظلم ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا

لماذا ؟؟؟؟

لان الله  لا يتجاوز القوانين التي وضعها ، الله قدوس وعادل ورحيم 

انت تطلبين الغفران من الله بمعنى الظلم و عدم العدل 
انت تطلبين ان يكون الله ظالما وغير عادل ، وفوق كذلك ان يكون كاذبا 

فهو القائل ان اجرة الخطية هي الموت 
وانت تطلبين ان يتم الغفران بمعنى ان يطلق المجرم بدون عقاب !!!!!

ولكن الله لانه قدوس ولانه حكيم ، ففي الصليب يتحقق عدل الله وقداسته ورحمته 

يموت الانسان الكامل يسوع المسيح ، فيتحقق العدل فيه 
نحيا نحن بالايمان بعمل المسيح الكفاري والفدائي ، وبهذا يتحقق الرحمة والمحبة 

و نسترد علاقتنا مع الله القدوس .

هذا هو العقل والمنطق 
اما غير ذلك ، فانت تطلبين ما يتنافي مع العقل والمنطق .

وتحياتي


----------



## زهرة المدائن (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*



new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضلة : زهرة المدائن
> انت الان على طريق الفهم الصحيح ، اذا استخدمت العقل ( هبة الله ونعمته الى الانسان)
> 
> ان المنطق كل المنطق في فهم الايمان المسيحي
> ...




*هذا الكلام سمعته و قرأته اكثر من مرة
لا اريد ان اعيد نفس الاسئة
سؤالي هو : لماذا لا يتحمل كل شخص ذنبه لوحده بشكل مستقل؟؟

انا بصراحة مش فاهمة المسيح عندكم تحمل ذنوب القوم الي قبله ولا الي بعده؟؟
سواء الي قبله او الي بعده
الله خلق البشرية ليحاسب كل شخص على افعاله؟
ما المنطق ان يأتي الاله الابن(برأيكم) ويحمل الذنوب؟؟
يعني الاشخاص الي تحمل ذنوبهم المسيح .. هل بقي عليهم ذنب ام لا ؟؟​*


----------



## ديديموس (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*



زهرة المدائن قال:


> *سؤالي هو : لماذا لا يتحمل كل شخص ذنبه لوحده بشكل مستقل؟؟​*


*

لأن أجرة الخطية موت وبتحملك لذنبك بنفسك يعني أن تقضي الأبدية بأكملها في عذاب إلى أبد الآبدين في جهنم 

إذن فكرة أن يتحمل الإنسان ذنبه بنفسه معناها هلاك الجنس البشري بأكمله لأن الكل مهما علا شأنهم فهم خطاة
والله قدوس يرفض الخطية فكيف به يقبل الخطاة في ملكوته 

إذن كيف نحصل على القداسة من الله ونتقدس؟!

بالطبع لا نستطيع أن نحصل عليها بأنفسنا، إلا لو الله ذاته من محبته أعطى لنا 

وعطايا الله ليست نظرية جامدة، بل عمل تام 
وهو تجسد الله ليصير إنساناً ليحمل عن الإنسان الذي يأتي إليه تائباً مؤمناً خطيته ويعطيه التقديس الذي يلزمه لدخول ملكوت الله وليدفع عن الإنسان الدين والفدية ويعطي الإنسان حياة بعدما التهمه موت الخطية 
​


زهرة المدائن قال:



			انا بصراحة مش فاهمة المسيح عندكم تحمل ذنوب القوم الي قبله ولا الي بعده؟؟
سواء الي قبله او الي بعده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لأنه الإله القدير خالق الجميع الأزلي معطي الحياة 
فمن الطبيعي أن الفداء المقدم على الصليب ليس لجيل واحد 
فهو الإله الغير محدود - لذلك فإن الفداء مقدم للجميع منذ آدم إلى آخر بشري يوم القيامة ​


زهرة المدائن قال:



			الله خلق البشرية ليحاسب كل شخص على افعاله؟
ما المنطق ان يأتي الاله الابن(برأيكم) ويحمل الذنوب؟؟
يعني الاشخاص الي تحمل ذنوبهم المسيح .. هل بقي عليهم ذنب ام لا ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من الطبيعي أن يحاسب الله كل واحد كحسب أعماله 
لكن أعمال الإنسان تبقى فيه لا ينفعه توبة ولا ندم ولن تسقط منه وستبقى مسجلة عليه أنه خاطي 

والله رحيم جداً، هذا معلوم بالضرورة، لكنه في نفس الوقت عادل جداً 

فما الحل مع إنسان ارتكب الخطية - هل يغفر الله له الخطية؟
أين عدل الله القائم مطالباً بعقاب هذا الإنسان؟! 
أين دينونة الله العادلة؟! 

فالحل هو الله ذاته لأنه هو العدل وهو الرحمة 

فمن محبته أنه لا يشاء بأن يهلك الجنس البشري كله 
فقدم ذاته فداءً عنا 

فهو الحياة القادر أن يبتلع الموت الذي تسلط علينا بالخطية

وهو الطريق الوحيد للعتق من النار ولا طريق غيره

لأن كل أعمال الإنسان الصالحة لا تؤدي إلى غفران خطاياه لأن كل الخطايا هي في الإنسان ويمتد أثرها
ولكن المسيح إذ يحمل عنا خطايانا عند رجوعنا إليه تائبين بمحض إرادتنا (ليس لأن شخص ما يمسك لنا عصاة) فهو يقبلنا ويحمل عنا ذنوبنا في جسده الخاص ويعطينا بدلا من الموت - الحياة التي بها نحيا مع الله 

فالله الحياة وأصل كل حياة ومنه منشأ الحياة، وينفصل الإنسان عن الله بالخطية
وإذ يخطئ الإنسان ينفصل عن الله مصدر الحياة، فيحسب كميت
ولكن بتوبتنا يستبدل المسيح الموت الذي فينا بالحياة التي فيه التي لا نهاية لها ولا تنفذ بل تظل تشع حياة للجميع ولكل من يقبل الخلاص آمين 
​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (15 أغسطس 2008)

الزميله الفاضله ..
اسمحي لي ان اضيف على ما قاله اساتذتي الاحباء حول اسئلتك رغم اني متاخر قليلا لأني لم ادخل المنتدى منذ فترة ..
قد جاوب ووفى كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع لذا اجاباتي ستكون ملاحظات صغيرة فقط ..



> سؤال هو انو ليه بتصوموا عن بعض الاكل مش عن جميعه عن اللحوم و مشتقات الحليب؟؟


كلمة صوم في اللغة اليونانية هي (νηστεία) أو έγκρατεια وهي تعني الامساك أو التحكم ..
و المقصود بها ان يتحكم الانسان في اهوائه و شهواته كما بين لك اخوتي الاحباء

وقد كانت أول وصيه كتابية ناهية من فم الله في الكتاب المقدس : (لا تأكل)
Gen 2:17​ واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت».​ 
أول وصيه كانت التأكيد على التغلب على الشهوة ..

وكان أول طعام محلل للانسان وهو في الجنه هو الاكل من البذور و الاعشاب

Gen 1:29 وقال الله: «اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا لكم يكون طعاما.

لذا فالصيام هو تنفيذ لأول وصيه الهيه
وعودة للأطعمة التي كانت في الجنه ..

ويعتقد البعض ان الامتناع عن اللحوم سببه الامتناع عن الاطعمة التي تتوالد جنسيا و مشتقاتها .. و المقصود بالتكاثر الجنسي هو التزاوج عن طريق الاتصال المباشر ..
خاصة و ان الله كان من ضمن عقوباته على الانسان بعد السقوط :

Gen 3:16 وقال للمراة: «تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك. بالوجع تلدين اولادا. والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (15 أغسطس 2008)

من أقوال القديس باسيليوس الكبير عن الصوم المسيحي : (أرجو ان تقراها بعمق)
vالصوم جوهرة غالية ورثناها من الأجداد، وكل شيء قديم جدير بالوقار. ليتك تُقدّر معي أقدمية الصوم. فالصوم قديم قِدَم البشرية. لقد شُرِّع الصوم في الفردوس. فوصيّة آدم الأولى كانت: "من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلاً. وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها" (تك 2: 16-17). 
فعبارة "لا تأكل" هي تشريع للصوم والانضباط. فلو مارست حواء الصوم وتجنبّت الأكل من ثمرة هذه الشجرة، ما كُنّا في حاجة إلى هذا الصوم لأنه "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى" (مت 9: 12). فخطيتنا هي التي جلبت علينا المرض. فدعونا إذًا لنُشفى بالتوبة، غير أن التوبة بدون ممارسة الصوم هي باطلة" ملعونة الأرض بسببك. وشوكًا وحسكًا تنبت لك وتأكل عشب الحقل" (تك 3: 17-18). 

vكل ما ابتدعه الإنسان بفكره فيما بعد لم يكن موجودًا في الفردوس. فلم يكن شرب الخمر موجودًا بتاتًا، ولم تكن هناك ذبائح حيوانية ولا كل ما يكدّر الذهن البشر.

vهكذا نوح لم يكن قد رأى أحد يشرب الخمر، ولا هو نفسه قد ذاق الخمر ثم وقع في إدمانه، إذ يقول الكتاب "وأبتدأ نوح يكون فلاحًا وغرس كرمًا. وشرب من الخمر فسكر وتعرى داخل خبائه" (تك 9: 20-21). وحدث ذلك الأمر لا لأن نوح كان مدمنًا خمرًا لكن لأنه لم يكن يعرف الكمية المعتدلة في الشرب. بالتالي جاء اكتشاف شرب الخمر وإدمانه بعد الطرد من الفردوس أي أن الإنسان كان قد مارس الصوم في الفردوس

vنترجى ألا يأتي إلينا الصوم الذي هدَّد به الله اليهود "هوذا أيام تأتي يقول السيد الرب أرسل جوعًا في الأرض. لا جوع للخبز ولا عطشًا للماء. بل لاستماع كلمات الرب" (عا 8: 11). وقد أثار هذا الجوع، القاضي العادل، لأنه رأى أن الإيمان الحقيقي في أذهان هؤلاء يتلوث بأمور هزيلة، وأن إنسان الخارج يزداد وزنه بصورة ملفتة للنظر ويصير كله جسد ضخم. إذًا كل الأيام القادمة سيُقدِّم لنا الروح القدس وجبة روحية مفرحة في الصباح والمساء. لذلك لا ينبغي أن يتغيب أحد بإرادته عن هذه البركة الروحية. فلنتناول جميعًا من الكأس الروحي النقي والذي قدمته لنا الحكمة، بعدما فرحنا معًا، لكي ينهل منه كل أحد على قدر ما يستطيع. لأن الحكمة "ذبحت ذبحها مزجت خمرها" (أم 9: 2). أي أنه هذا هو طعام الكاملين الذين "بسبب التمرن قد صارت لهم الحواس مدربة على التميز بين الخير والشر" (عب 5: 14). إن الغني يتحقق بهذا، طالما أننا قد شبعنا به، ويا ليتنا نكون مستحقين لشركة الفرح ونُحسب ضمن قائمة العرس في شركة يسوع المسيح ربنا الذي له المجد والقوة إلى الأبد أمين.


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (15 أغسطس 2008)

> انا بشوف انكم بترسمو صور كتير لسيدنا عيسى و بتعملوله تماثيل شفتهم بكنيسة المهد و كنيسة القامة لما زرتهم .. و كمان بتشبهوا لاي شخص في بعض افلام بتعملوها للتوضحو سيرته
> سؤالي هوة ليه بتشبهو لاي شخص سواء بالرسم او التمثيل؟؟ هل عمركم شفتو؟؟




أولا لابد لك من معرفة يقينا اننا لا نعبد الصور ...
و الصور في الكنيسة - ودون الخوض في تفاصيل الموضوع - يطلق عليها (أيقونات)

أحد العبارات الجميلة التي قرأتها عن الايقونات ل (ليلى فريد) تقول :


> *
> الأيقونة هي من أجمل معالم الفنون المسيحية. لها بعد روحي، إذ أن أساس فن الأيقونة هو التجسد: ... أخذ صورة إنسان.. غير الملموس صار ملموسا يمكن رؤيته وتصويره. وبسبب هذا البعد الروحي تستخدم الأيقونات بعد تدشينها في الطقوس الكنسية.*






> كما أن للأيقونة بعدا تاريخيا، فهي قراءة تاريخية للكتاب المقدس. وهي لغة إنسانية عالمية، بوسع أي إنسان بغض النظر عن جنسه أو عقيدته أن يقرأ هذا العمل الفني الروحي حتى لو لم يكن يعرف القراءة والكتابة.




أما عن الازياء و الملامح و تعبيرات الوجه في الصور المسيحية فهي تستند دائما لعدة من القواعد :
1- وصف الكتاب المقدس 
2- الحقائق التاريخية
3- رسومات لفنانين معاصرين للشخصية أو اقتربوا منها

وغيرها من الاساسيات ..

و إن تناولنا مثلا ملامح وجه المسيح له المجد في الايقونات نجد ان الكتاب المقدس بين سطورة وضح الكثير من الملامح العامة كما أن الازياء في هذا الزمان معروفه تماما كما يوجد :
1- الصورة السلبية الموجوده على الكفن المقدس 
2- صورة منديل فيرونيكا (وهي صورة مطبوعه على منديل انطبعت بعد مسح وجه المسيح اثناء الالامه بصورة إعجازية)
3- من المعروف أن يرجع تاريخ الأيقونة كما يذكر مؤتمن الدولة بن العسال أن أبجر Abgar ملك أديسا ( الرها حاليا) قد عاني من أمراض كثيرة ، وإذ علم بالآيات الباهرة التي يصنعها السيد المسيح له المجد أرسل له رسالة يتوسل فيها أن يحضر إلى مملكته ليمنحه الشفاء ، وود لو قبل العيش سويا في مملكته المتواضعة الهادئة بعيدا عن الشعوب التي تنغصه. وكان أحد المبعوثين ، ويسمى حنانيا ، رساما فأراد أن يصور السيد المسيح له المجد فلم يستطيع بسبب مهابة محياه ، ولكن الرب له المجد وضع منديلا على وجهه فارتسمت عليه صورته المقدسة وأرسله إلى ملك أديسا (الرها) مع رسله فلما وصل المنديل ، قبله وعظمه ومسح به بدنه ووجهه فعوفي للوقت، وجرت منه عجائب وشفاءات.وهذه القصة ترجمت إلى أغلب لغات العالم وذكرها أوسابيوسالمؤرخ الكنسي.

4- القديس لوقا البشيري كان رساما .. وقد قام برسم صور للسيدة العذراء و هي تحمل المسيح ويوجد بدير السريان في مصر صور منقوله عن الاصل الذي رسمة لوقا ..
​


----------



## زهرة المدائن (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة من باب المعرفة .. بعيدة عن الاهانة و التجريح .. ممكن؟؟*



ديديموس قال:


> لأن أجرة الخطية موت وبتحملك لذنبك بنفسك يعني أن تقضي الأبدية بأكملها في عذاب إلى أبد الآبدين في جهنم ​
> ** اي خطية تقصد .. هناك انواع للخطايا تختلف عن بعضها .. فهناك خطية اكبر من الاخرى!!*
> *كيف اجرة الخطية موت ؟؟ هناك خطايا بسيطة جدا .. لا اقصد بأن بأن الخطاياالبسيطة مسموحة وانما لو جينا على شخص عمل خطأ صغير هل جزاءه الموت؟؟*
> *وهل جزاء اي خطية هو الموت؟؟*​
> ...





اخي انظر الى الحوار كيف يكون والاحترام متبادل بيني و بينك 
لماذا لا ارى هذا الاحترام في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي
صدقني لو قمتم بطرح اسئلتكم حول الدين الاسلامي بدون تهكم و سخرية والفاظ سيئة .. لشاهدتم منا الاجابة و الرد بصورة حضارية متبادلة


----------



## زهرة المدائن (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> الزميله الفاضله ..
> اسمحي لي ان اضيف على ما قاله اساتذتي الاحباء حول اسئلتك رغم اني متاخر قليلا لأني لم ادخل المنتدى منذ فترة ..
> قد جاوب ووفى كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع لذا اجاباتي ستكون ملاحظات صغيرة فقط ..
> 
> ...




*شكرا على المرور والمعلومة​*


----------



## زهرة المدائن (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> أولا لابد لك من معرفة يقينا اننا لا نعبد الصور ...
> و الصور في الكنيسة - ودون الخوض في تفاصيل الموضوع - يطلق عليها (أيقونات)
> 
> أحد العبارات الجميلة التي قرأتها عن الايقونات ل (ليلى فريد) تقول :
> ...




*الا تلاحظ يا اخي انه مع مرور الازمنة يمكن ان ترى اشخاص يقدسون الصور و يتقربون منها
لان مستويات العقول غير متساوية بين الناس ليفهموا الموضوع كما تفهمه انت
يعني يمكن ان تظهر لكم شبهة بين المسيحين اذا كان هناك ناس متعصبين بشكل كبير

طبعا انا لا اقصد الاهانة في ردي ولكني افترض افتراض


وشكرا​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (15 أغسطس 2008)

زهرة المدائن قال:


> *الا تلاحظ يا اخي انه مع مرور الازمنة يمكن ان ترى اشخاص يقدسون الصور و يتقربون منها​*
> *لان مستويات العقول غير متساوية بين الناس ليفهموا الموضوع كما تفهمه انت*
> *يعني يمكن ان تظهر لكم شبهة بين المسيحين اذا كان هناك ناس متعصبين بشكل كبير*​
> *طبعا انا لا اقصد الاهانة في ردي ولكني افترض افتراض*​
> ...


 
لا يا زهرة .. الافتراض لا واقعي
تعاليم الكنيسة مبنية على اسس واضحه ..

والكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح ...

فالمسيحي من حداثتة و ايامة الاولى يناقش و يعلم و يتعلم ... ولا مجال لإنحراف فكري بهذا الشكل الا من المنحرف في الاساس ..

ولا اعلم ما تقصدين بقولك (متعصبين) .. ولكن - ان جاز التعبير - فالمسيحي المتعصب هو من يلتزم بتعاليم الكتاب و التعليم المسيحي ... وهذا يكفيه ..

++++++

ارى الموضوع تحول مسارة عن السؤال الاصلي .. لماذا اقحمت موضوع الفداء و الخطية في هذا الموضوع رغم أن مشاركتك الاولى كانت مدده في اسألتها !!!


----------



## زهرة المدائن (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> لا يا زهرة .. الافتراض لا واقعي
> تعاليم الكنيسة مبنية على اسس واضحه ..
> 
> والكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح ...
> ...




*شكرا على المعلومات
انا لما سألت عن الخطية قصدت افهم بالضبط ما قصدت اهانة او شي تاني
على كلن بامكانك ما تجاوب ..لانو قصدي المعرفة لا غير

وشكرا​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (15 أغسطس 2008)

يا سيد ميجو .. حاجاوبك رغم اعتراضي على كلمة (معلم) .. احنا مش في قهوة هنا .. حسن اسلوبك في الطرح تجد كل احترام ومحبه




> ايوة يسلم فمك انت جبت اس الموضوع - تعاليم الكنيسة بتقول انها مبنية على اسس واضخة قولى بقى يا معلم جات منين الاسس الواضحة دى ومين اللى وضعها


 
من الكتاب المقدس .. واعلم يا زميل : لا يوجد تعليم واحد دون مرجعية ثابته على الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله الحقيقية




> ثانيا- الكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح فى ايه بالظبط يعنى لو قلتلك ان الصوم والصلاة على الهيئة اللى انتوا بتقوموا بها دلوقت مذكورين فى الكتاب المقدس هترد عليا بايه وهل الرب قال فى الكتاب المقدس انه هيقدم نفسه فداء للبشر على اساس انه نازل يفدى البشر ولا انا غلطان - عديها دى


بالنسبة للصوم و الصلاة واضح أنك ما التفتش لأي نص كتابي في مشاركتي ومشاركات اساتذتي .. المرجعية بالكامل للكتاب المقدس

وطبعا وبكل تأكيد الكتاب اعلن بوضوح و صراحه موضوع الفداء ... فقط للي بيفهم الوضوح ..
ولن انجذب للحوار حول تلك النقطة في هذا الموضوع منعا للتشتيت .. مرحب بك في اي موضوع يتناول هذه النقطة نتناقش هناك




> طيب المسيحى اللى بيناقش ويتعلم من الصغر ولا مجال لانحرافه الفكرى بشكل منحرف مش برده بشر يعنى لو وضع عقلة محل للنقض مش هيجى واحد تانى اعقل منه يفكر بطريقة اسلم من طريقته وتكون اصح وبكدا يكون بيجدد فى الدين ودا معناه ان الدين قابل لتتجديد بمعنى انه بيطور حسب عقل اللى بيدين به ودا معناه برده انه هيضع فيه اللى يرضيه حسب راحته هو على اساس ان الدين مديله الصلاحية انه يجدد
> تسمحلى اقولك مش دين ده اللى يدى لمعتنقيه الفرصه يجددوا فكرهم فيه وانهم يضيفوا فيه ويشيلوا منه لانك بكدا بتعترض على اللى اقرلك به الرب وقالك اتبعه ومع مرور الزمن كل سنة وحضرتك طيب هيروح الدين ويتمحى ويبقى اللى وضعه البشر
> وشكرا


 
عجيب امرك !!!!
انت وضعت فرضية و فسرتها بمزاجك و بعدين بتحاسبنا عليها !!!!!
انت جبت الكلام ده منين !!!
مين قال أنه حيسلم عقله للنقض !!!
يا سيد
الكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح و محدد ..
يسلم عقله للنقد من يريد كما يشاء و كيفما يشاء
لكن الايمان واضح و صادق ومستند على مرجعية ثابته
يحاول عدو الخير و اتباعه نقضها من الاف الاعوام
ولكن كلمة الرب حيه وفعاله و أمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين .. لا تتغير ولا تتبدل


----------



## fredyyy (16 أغسطس 2008)

mego6500 قال:


> و ما زلت تدور بنا حول دائرة تقول ان تعاليمك تاتى بها من الكتاب المقدس فاين هى اورد لى النص يا سيدى
> 
> فلترد على بقال الكتاب المقدس كذا فى الفقرة رقم كذا فى الكتاب كذا وماهى المراجع بالتحديد وهل هى مصحوبه باقوال
> 
> ...


 

*التعليم الاساسي في الكتاب المقدس هو *

***أن الانسان خاطي .... ويحتاج الى غفران *

رومية 3 : 12 
*الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً*. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 

مرقس 2 : 5 
فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «يَا بُنَيَّ *مَغْفُورَةٌ* لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
_______________________

***وسأل أيوب عن المصالح*

أيوب 9 : 33 
*لَيْسَ بَيْنَنَا مُصَالِحٌ* يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى كِلَيْنَا! 
_______________________


***وُوجِدَ المصالح المسيح*

رومية 5 : 10 
لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ أَعْدَاءٌ قَدْ *صُولِحْنَا مَعَ اللهِ* *بِمَوْتِ ابْنِهِ* فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً وَنَحْنُ مُصَالَحُونَ *نَخْلُصُ بِحَيَاتِهِ*. 

رومية 5 : 11 
وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فَقَطْ بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضاً بِاللَّهِ *بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي نِلْنَا بِهِ الآنَ الْمُصَالَحَةَ. *


كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 18 
وَلَكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي *صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،* وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، 

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 19 
أَيْ إِنَّ *اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ،* غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 
_______________________


*****المسيح معطي الحياة ... وهو النور لكل من لا يُريد أن يبقى في الظلمة*

يوحنا 6 : 35 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ *خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ*. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً. 

يوحنا 6 : 47 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ*. 

يوحنا 12 : 46
أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ *نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ* حَتَّى *كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي* *لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. *
_______________________


*إذاً المسيح هو من نتبع وهذة بعض أعمالة *


*وأساس معرفة قانون الله هو الايمان بصليب المسيح *

*عزيزي : *
*ليس لك أن تعرف أو أن ترتب أثاث بيتي وأنت تقف في الشارع*

*أدخل أولاً الى ملكوت الآب السماوي ... وعندها تعرف أسرار الملكوت*


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أغسطس 2008)

mego6500 قال:


> واذا اردت ان توهمنى بانك اتيت فى كلامك بدليل على عملية الصلب فهذا وهم منك ايضا فاين زكر الفداء والصلب فى كلامك وما نقلته لى كل ما زكرتة هو الغفران وليس الطريقة التى سيغفر بها ما قيل بانه سيضحى بنفسة لاجل الاخرين ليكفر عنهم الخطيئة





mego6500 قال:


>





ما رأيك في هذا الكلام الذي قاله الرب يسوع المسيح في رد على نيقوديموس ؟؟

(وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان 15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. 17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم. 18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.)
(يوحنا 3: 14 - 18)


(وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وانا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والانبياء والمزامير. 45 حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب. 46 وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث. 47 وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا  لجميع الامم مبتدأ من اورشليم. 48 وانتم شهود لذلك.)

(لوقا 24: 44 - 48)

اقرأ وفكر ، لماذا كان ينبغي ـ  ولابد ؟؟؟




ربنا معاك


----------



## fredyyy (16 أغسطس 2008)

mego6500 قال:


> واذا اردت ان توهمنى بانك اتيت فى كلامك بدليل على عملية الصلب فهذا وهم منك ايضا فاين زكر الفداء والصلب فى كلامك وما نقلته لى كل ما زكرتة هو الغفران وليس الطريقة التى سيغفر بها ما قيل بانه سيضحى بنفسة لاجل الاخرين ليكفر عنهم الخطيئة


 

*المسيحية ليست وهم ( ربما هذا تخيُلك )*

*قبل الكلام عن الممارسات المسيحية ... لابد من معرفة أساس المسيحية ... فهذا أمر مصيري*




*** رفع المسيح على الصليب ... كما رفع موسى حية النحاس *


يوحنا 3 : 14 
«وَكَمَا *رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ* فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ*يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ *

كولوسي 2 : 14 
إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدّاً لَنَا، وَقَدْ *رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ* *مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ،* 
*-------------------------------------*




*** الدم أساس الغفران*
 
كولوسي 1 : 14 
الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، *بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا،* 

العبرانيين 9 : 22 
وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَقْرِيباً يَتَطَهَّرُ حَسَبَ النَّامُوسِ بِالدَّمِ، *وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ!*
*-------------------------------------*




*** التطهير من الخطايا بدم المسيح*

رؤيا يوحنا 1 : 5 
وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ. الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا، *وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ،* 

متى 26 : 28 
لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ *الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ* مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ *لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا*. 
*-------------------------------------*




*** صليب المسيح أساس موتي عن الخطية التي في العالم وممارستها*


غلاطية 6 : 14 
وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ *بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ* الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ *قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ*. 

العبرانيين 12 : 2 
نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ *احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ* مُسْتَهِيناً بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ. 

كولوسي 2 : 14 
إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدّاً لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ *مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ،* 

*-------------------------------------*




*** المصالحة بدم صليب المسيح *
 
أفسس 2 : 16 
*وَيُصَالِحَ* الاثنَيْنِ فِي* جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ اللهِ بِالصَّلِيبِ،* قَاتِلاً الْعَدَاوَةَ بِهِ.


كولوسي 1 : 20 
وَأَنْ *يُصَالِحَ* بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، *عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ،* بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ امْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
*-------------------------------------*




*** الفداء مجاناً وبدم المسيح *


رومية 3 : 24 
مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ *بِالْفِدَاءِ* الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ 

كورنثوس الاولى 1 : 30 
وَمِنْهُ أَنْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي صَارَ لَنَا حِكْمَةً مِنَ اللهِ وَبِرّاً وَقَدَاسَةً *وَفِدَاءً*. 

أفسس 1 : 7 
الَّذِي فِيهِ لَنَا *الْفِدَاءُ،* بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ، 

العبرانيين 9 : 12 
..... *بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ،* دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، *فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً.*





*هل تريد المصالحة بدم صليب المسيح الفادي *
*لتحصل على الفداء الأبدي*​


----------



## fredyyy (16 أغسطس 2008)

mego6500 قال:


> 1- أن من عُلق على خشبة الصلب فهو ملعون.
> 2- أن الله عصم المسيح وحفظه من الصلب.
> 3- أخبر المسيح أن الجموع ستكون في شك من أمره في تلك الليلة.
> 4- أن الله رفعه إلى السماء.


 

*جميل أنك لخصت كلامك في هذه النقاط الأربعة*

*1- بخصوص تثنية 22 : 23 لا يتكلم عن اللعنة *

*لكن يتكلم عن موضوع آخر *
*تثنية 22: *23 
إِذَا كَانَتْ فَتَاةٌ عَذْرَاءُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِرَجُلٍ .........
هذا أول خطأ

*الموضع الصحيح* 
التثنية 21 : 23 
فَلا تَبِتْ جُثَّتُهُ عَلى الخَشَبَةِ بَل تَدْفِنُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ لأَنَّ المُعَلقَ مَلعُونٌ مِنَ اللهِ. فَلا تُنَجِّسْ أَرْضَكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً». 


*بالنسبة للَّعن ... من قال لك المسيح لم يصير لعنة ً لأجلنا*

غلاطية 3 : 13 
*اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا* مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، *إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا،* لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ».
______________________


*2- من قال لك أن الله حفظ المسيح من الصلب *

*لم يحدث أن اليهود ألقوا الأيادي على المسيح قبل الصليب *

*لأن ساعة الصليب كان لها وقتها المحدد في تدبير الله*

يوحنا 7 : 30 
فَطَلَبُوا أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ *وَلَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ يَداً عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ*. 

 يوحنا 8 : 20 
هَذَا الْكلاَمُ قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْخِزَانَةِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. *وَلَمْ يُمْسِكْهُ أَحَدٌ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ*. 
______________________


*3- لقد شك الجميع عندما ُأمسك المسيح وصُلِبَ *

*لأنهم كانوا ينتظرونه كالملك  الذي يخلصهم من الرومان*

يوحنا 6 : 15 
وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَإِذْ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ مُزْمِعُونَ أَنْ يَأْتُوا وَيَخْتَطِفُوهُ *لِيَجْعَلُوهُ مَلِكاً* انْصَرَفَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَحْدَهُ.

*ولم يفهموا أنه جاء ليخلصهم من الهلاك الأبدي ويعطيهم الحياة الأبدية*

يوحنا 3 : 15 
لِكَيْ *لاَ يَهْلِكَ* كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ *الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*. 
______________________

 
*4- المسيح إرتفع الى السماء بعد أن *

** 1 - مات بالصليب لفداء الانسان *
** 2 - وقام منتصراً على الموت *
** 3 - وإرتفع الى المجد *
** 4 - وسيأتي أولاً دون أن يعلم الخطاة لأخذ المؤمنين الى السماء*
** 5 - ثم يأتي مرة ُأخرى وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض *
** 6 - ثم للدينونة ليحكم على الأشرار *
** 7 - ثم يملك ويملك المؤمنين معه الملك النهائي*​ 

** 1 - *
اعمال الرسل 2 : 36 
فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِيناً جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي *صَلَبْتُمُوهُ* أَنْتُمْ رَبّاً وَمَسِيحاً». 

** 2 - *
تيموثاوس الثانية 2 : 8 
اُذْكُرْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ *الْمُقَامَ* مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ بِحَسَبِ إِنْجِيلِي، 

اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 2 العدد 24 اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ *نَاقِضاً أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ* إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِناً أَنْ *يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ*. 

** 3 - *
اعمال الرسل 1 : 11 
وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي *ارْتَفَعَ* عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقاً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ». 
 
** 4 - *
تسالونيكي 1 الأصحاح 4 
16 لأَنَّ *الرَّبَّ نَفْسَهُ سَوْفَ يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ* بِهُتَافٍ، بِصَوْتِ رَئِيسِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَبُوقِ اللهِ، وَالأَمْوَاتُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيَقُومُونَ أَوَّلاً. 
17 ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعاً مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ *لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ،* وَهَكَذَا نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ. 

** 5 - *
رؤيا يوحنا 1 : 7 
هُوَذَا يَأْتِي مَعَ السَّحَابِ، *وَسَتَنْظُرُهُ كُلُّ عَيْنٍ، وَالَّذِينَ طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ*. نَعَمْ آمِينَ. 

** 6 - *
متى 25 : 41 
«ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: *اذْهَبُوا* عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ *الْمُعَدَّةِ لإبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ* 

** 7 - *
رؤيا يوحنا 11 : 15 
ثُمَّ بَوَّقَ الْمَلاَكُ السَّابِعُ، فَحَدَثَتْ أَصْوَاتٌ عَظِيمَةٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ قَائِلَةً: «قَدْ صَارَتْ *مَمَالِكُ الْعَالَمِ لِرَبِّنَا وَمَسِيحِهِ، فَسَيَمْلِكُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ*». 

 رؤيا يوحنا 20 : 6 
مُبَارَكٌ وَمُقَدَّسٌ مَنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ الأُولَى. هَؤُلاَءِ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ الثَّانِي سُلْطَانٌ عَلَيْهِمْ، بَلْ سَيَكُونُونَ كَهَنَةً لِلَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحِ، *وَسَيَمْلِكُونَ مَعَهُ* أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ.


----------



## mego65000 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*# .......................... #*

*لا لتمرير معلومات خاطئة*

*حرر بواسطة ........ fredyyy*


----------



## ريتاج (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 انا لسة عضوة جديدة ونفسى اسأل سؤال اذا سمحتم لى 

 انجيل مرقس25:15

16 فَمَضَى بِهِ الْعَسْكَرُ إِلَى دَاخِلِ الدَّارِ الَّتِي هِيَ دَارُ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَجَمَعُوا كُلَّ الْكَتِيبَةِ. 
17 وَأَلْبَسُوهُ أُرْجُواناً وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَيْهِ 
18 وَابْتَدَأُوا يُسَلِّمُونَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!» 
19 وَكَانُوا يَضْرِبُونَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ بِقَصَبَةٍ وَيَبْصُقُونَ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ جَاثِينَ عَلَى رُكَبِهِمْ. 
20 وَبَعْدَمَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الأُرْجُوانَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ ثُمَّ خَرَجُوا بِهِ لِيَصْلِبُوهُ. 
21 فَسَخَّرُوا رَجُلاً مُجْتَازاً كَانَ آتِياً مِنَ الْحَقْلِ وَهُوَ سِمْعَانُ الْقَيْرَوَانِيُّ أَبُو أَلَكْسَنْدَرُسَ وَرُوفُسَ لِيَحْمِلَ صَلِيبَهُ. 
22 وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى مَوْضِعِ «جُلْجُثَةَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مَوْضِعُ «جُمْجُمَةٍ». 
23 وَأَعْطَوْهُ خَمْراً مَمْزُوجَةً بِمُرٍّ لِيَشْرَبَ فَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ. 
24 وَلَمَّا صَلَبُوهُ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ مُقْتَرِعِينَ عَلَيْهَا: مَاذَا يَأْخُذُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ؟ 
25 وَكَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ *الثَّالِثَةُ* فَصَلَبُوهُ. 
26 وَكَانَ عُنْوَانُ عِلَّتِهِ مَكْتُوباً «مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 

 اما انجيل يوحنا 14:19

 1 فَحِينَئِذٍ أَخَذَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَدَهُ. 
2 وَضَفَرَ الْعَسْكَرُ إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثَوْبَ أُرْجُوانٍ 
3 وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ: «السّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ». وَكَانُوا يَلْطِمُونَهُ. 
4 فَخَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضاً خَارِجاً وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً». 
5 فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ خَارِجاً وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ إِكْلِيلَ الشَّوْكِ وَثَوْبَ الأُرْجُوانِ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ». 
6 فَلَمَّا رَآهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْخُدَّامُ صَرَخُوا: «اصْلِبْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاصْلِبُوهُ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً». 
7 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَنَا نَامُوسٌ وَحَسَبَ نَامُوسِنَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ». 
8 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ ازْدَادَ خَوْفاً. 
9 فَدَخَلَ أَيْضاً إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَقَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟» وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ جَوَاباً. 
10 فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَاناً أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَاناً أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟» 
11 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذَلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ». 
12 مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ كَانَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَطْلُبُ أَنْ يُطْلِقَهُ وَلَكِنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «إِنْ أَطْلَقْتَ هَذَا فَلَسْتَ مُحِبّاً لِقَيْصَرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَجْعَلُ نَفْسَهُ مَلِكاً يُقَاوِمُ قَيْصَرَ». 
13 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ أَخْرَجَ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْوِلاَيَةِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ «الْبلاَطُ» وَبِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جَبَّاثَا». 
14 وَكَانَ اسْتِعْدَادُ الْفِصْحِ وَنَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ* السَّادِسَةِ*. فَقَالَ لِلْيَهُودِ: «هُوَذَا مَلِكُكُمْ». 
15 فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» أَجَابَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «لَيْسَ لَنَا مَلِكٌ إِلاَّ قَيْصَرُ». 
16 فَحِينَئِذٍ أَسْلَمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ لِيُصْلَبَ. فَأَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ

 السؤال : كيف تكون الساعة الثالثة صلب وفى انجيل يوحنا الساعة السادسة ولم يصلب بعد ؟

 وشكرااا


----------



## ديديموس (21 أغسطس 2008)

ريتاج قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا لسة عضوة جديدة ونفسى اسأل سؤال اذا سمحتم لى
> 
> ...




أهلا ريتاج 

القديس يوحنا عندما كتب للعالم أجمع موضحاً إلوهية وأزلية ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح - استخدم الطريقة الرومانية لحساب الساعات التي نستخدمها الآن 

أين عندما يقول السادسة فهو يعني السادسة صباحاً 

أما بقية البشائر استخدمت التوقيت اليهودي، فالقديس مرقس الرسول هو في الأصل يهودي 

والتوقيت اليهودي قسم اليوم لقسمين ، ليل ونهار، وكل قسم مكون من أربع أجزاء 

اليوم اليهودي يبدأ من الليل - تحديداً من السادسة مساءً 
وهنا يبدأ الهزيع الأول من السادسة مساءً

الهزيع الثاني التاسعة مساءً

الهزيع الثالث منتصف الليل 

الهزيع الرابع الثالثة صباحاً 

ثم يبدأ القسم الثاني الذي هو النهار 

باكر يبدأ السادسة صباحاً 

الساعة الثالثة أي التاسعة صباحاً

الساعة السادسة أي الثانية عشر ظهراً 

الساعة التاسعة أي الثالثة بعد الظهر 

ثم ينتهي اليوم السادسة مساءً بقدوم الهزيع الأول من اليوم التالي 


إذن فكما ترين فإن القديس يوحنا يتحدث عن السادسة صباحاً والقديس مرقس عن الصلب الذي تم التاسعة صباحاً

وشكراً على سؤالك


----------



## ريتاج (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 الاخ الفاضل ديديموس 

 شكرا لك على هذا التوضيح ولكن انا اريد ان  اسأل سؤال اذا سمحت لى ما معنى الهزيع ؟

انت تقول 

الساعة الثالثة أي التاسعة صباحاً

 لكن مكتوب فى انجيل يوحنا السادسة  وليس التاسعة 

 وشكرا لك يا اخى الفاضل على هذه المعلومة


----------



## ديديموس (21 أغسطس 2008)

ريتاج قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الفاضل ديديموس
> 
> شكرا لك على هذا التوضيح ولكن انا اريد ان  اسأل سؤال اذا سمحت لى ما معنى الهزيع ؟



ورد في لسان العرب  :

وفي الحديث: حتى مَضَى هَزيعٌ من الليل أَي طائِفةٌ منه نحو ثلثه وربعه، والجمع هُزُعٌ.



ريتاج قال:


> انت تقول
> 
> الساعة الثالثة أي التاسعة صباحاً
> 
> ...



في إنجيل القديس يوحنا الساعة السادسة هي حسب التوقيت الروماني المنتشر في العالم أجمع وقتها أي السادسة صباحاً

لكن القديس مرقس الرسول استخدم التوقيت العبراني 

وهذه الصفحة فيها تقسيمات اليوم العبراني 

http://www.bcbsr.com/survey/jcal.html


----------

